

Pygments has not been maintained for 2 months? - jiyinyiyong
https://bitbucket.org/birkenfeld/pygments-main/commits/all

======
dalke
I strongly protest your assumption that others must work on a project all of
the time in order for it not to be called "maintained", and that lack of
commits after two months is worthy enough to post to HN.

Many projects are bursty, including my own. If you look in the history you'll
see a commit gap from 2013-08-02 to 2013-11-29, then a couple of days of
commits, and then a gap until 2014-04-24. That's 8 months with only a few
commits.

A 2 month period of inactivity seems _normal_ for the current state of this
project.

